# Point ID please



## Seminole Brooks (Mar 3, 2017)

This point was found by my papa....probably in the late 1920's in Neshoba or Newton county Mississippi. Would really appreciate it if someone could id it. Thanks


----------



## dtala (Mar 3, 2017)

Looks very old at first, but I see no basal grinding, edges are sharp. Flute at base is interesting. 

My guess would be a Woodland era point/knife, 2,500 er so years old.

I could very well be wrong and it is older, can you post pic of other side and better pic of this side.


----------



## Willjo (Mar 3, 2017)

It would be good to have a photo on a background where you could tell more about the point. white or light blue and show both sides of point.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 3, 2017)

I think maybe we are looking at it back'ards? Looks to me like a crude stemmed point of the Savannah River ilk made from tough silicious limestone. The stem is on the left, and the "fluted base" is the former tip that was broken off with an impact fracture.

As was said, more pics would be helpful.


----------



## Seminole Brooks (Mar 3, 2017)

The left side appears to me to be broken off and the right side is worked down like it was made that way but I will post some more pictures in a few minutes and let yall decide. Thanks for the help so far.


----------



## Seminole Brooks (Mar 3, 2017)

Hope these help


----------



## Willjo (Mar 3, 2017)

Looks like what N.C. said


----------



## apoint (Mar 3, 2017)

Could be a Conerly, early archaic. But they are usually thin and well made.


----------

